# Starburst vs. Skittles



## owls84 (Aug 19, 2009)

Ok just to prove JBD wrong, which is better, Starbursts or Skittles. Keep in mind I like Starbursts. 

By the way you must choose one. It will be public so whoever chooses skittles will be banned. No but really choose just one. I will allow JBD a rebuttle.


----------



## JBD (Aug 19, 2009)

In rubuttal I must point out that Josh is going for the imported stuff not the Texas stuff so he is a disadvantage immediately.

Skittles are the Brain Child of a woman who invented them while attending the University of Texas at Arlington (UTA).  They are, therefore, not only TEXAN they are TARRANT COUNTY's own candy and all the imports are defiinately at least 3rd place.  

(Second place being forever and always Pangburn Millionaires which originated in Fort Worth TEXAS and were produced at the Pangburn factory about 2 miles north of the Temple as the crow files.)

LET THE VOTING BEGIN


----------



## JBD (Aug 19, 2009)

Josh you really do need to change the Skittles wording - but since you have the inferior candy position I guess you need all the advantages you can muuster


----------



## owls84 (Aug 19, 2009)

LOL Good stuff.


----------



## JBD (Aug 19, 2009)

Not to put any pressure on ya or nothin but if you arent for Skittles today you may indicate a propensity to all things Oklahoman or Dallas or worse yet HOUSTON.

The next thing you are going to tell me is you dont eat Mama's Pizza (another Ft Worth original - right down the road from the Home and School) or Kincaids for burgers.  You might be one of them liberals and eat bait (sushi) and Mexican food from a Chain restaurant versus Fiesta or Joe T's or his Mama's place Esperanza. 

You have me very concerned about your stability my brother :biggrin:


----------



## Blake Bowden (Aug 19, 2009)

Starburst ALL THE WAY!


----------



## TCShelton (Aug 19, 2009)

I voted for JBD just because this is hands down the dumbest topic I have ever seen on any forum, and someone who could create this thread shouldn't even win in a worthless poll.:beer:


----------



## scottmh59 (Aug 19, 2009)

+1 (the shelton)


----------



## rhitland (Aug 19, 2009)

Moderator staus? It's just been revoked and by the way these are kids candy try something adult like chico sticks or liquorise. lol


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 20, 2009)

can I vote for Dr Pepper?


----------



## TCShelton (Aug 20, 2009)

Wingnut said:


> can I vote for Dr Pepper?



Might as well.:beer:


----------



## JBD (Aug 20, 2009)

I didn't know that was an option - Oh wait I vote DP and Skittles!

No wait again - make that Skittles with a DP chaser - there we go - we will call it an Up All Night


----------



## Wingnut (Aug 26, 2009)

Up All Night?  with Ronda?


----------



## Brent Heilman (Mar 17, 2011)

I'll take Starburst any day over Skittles, but as was said earlier I'm from Oklahoma.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Mar 19, 2011)

Ah, the Skittles have it so far!!!!  Funny thing is, I really didn't like Skittles too much till I was in Iraq...lol  When  I was there, I couldn't get enough of them.  Now that I am back in the states, it is a treat that my daughter and I can enjoy together...lol  And the Starbust issue has never come up between her and I...lol


----------



## MikeMay (Mar 19, 2011)

Skittles, Starbursts...where's the love for M&M's?


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Mar 19, 2011)

Got a good point there, Mike!!  If that was up there, I would have voted for the M&M's.  Someone needs to put up the poll for peanut or regular M&M's...lol


----------



## Traveling Man (Mar 19, 2011)

Personally they’re both the same and products of the “S&M” Mars Company.


----------



## Dave in Waco (Mar 24, 2011)

Personally, I like them both.  And the are both produced in Texas at the Waco plant along with Snickers.  Plus you've got to love M&M Mars since they are a huge sponser of youth sports.  We were doing a tournament once and asked them for a donation for the consession stand.  We were a bit disheartened that they would only give us 12 boxes.  When we went to pick them up, we learned what they called a "box" most of us would call a case of 24 boxes of 144 bars each.


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Mar 24, 2011)

Dave in Waco said:


> When we went to pick them up, we learned what they called a "box" most of us would call a case of 24 boxes of 144 bars each.


 

Now THAT, is truly awesome. I had no idea that they into sponsering youth sports that much. How good would it be if at least half of the companies like that were able to donate that much. That is a great suprise,though, to find out thier definition of box was totally different....haha


----------



## Bro. Bennett (Mar 24, 2011)

Well, I guess I am confused as to why anyone would choose starburst over skittles, SKITTLES are like little fruity M&M's... Mix them with Plain M&M's and ya got yerself two food groups. Sweet fruit and Chocolate... lol


----------



## Michaelstedman81 (Mar 24, 2011)

Bro. Bennett said:


> Mix them with Plain M&M's and ya got yerself two food groups


 

Lol, gross...hahah Mixing Starburst and Skittles with M&M's does not sound good to me at all. To me the sourness of the Starburst and Skittles would really kill the chocolate of the M&M's...But I tell you one thing, I love the heck out of M&M's but if I get a hold of an unlimited supply of Skittles I can't stop. For some reason they are like Goldfish or coffee for me...lol But to each his own...hahah That is what makes us humans so great!!


----------



## Pscyclepath (Apr 12, 2012)

Spree...


----------



## polmjonz (Apr 12, 2012)

I voted for the starburst because i eat them so rarely but when i do i eat them all.  I do however love the fact that when I am in some harsh environments the package of Skittles that comes in an MRE is very tasty and probably the best part of the meal, but the tropical flavor that they have started using is a little too much to eat the whole package at one time.


----------



## Txmason (Apr 12, 2012)

Tell me more about the lady that invented skittles! Was she from Texas?


----------

